# Over Zealous Security guards?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*You Be the Judge*

Dug at Digg.com

Description
My friend was walking past the LCBO where he saw store security beating and torturing someone suspected of shoplifting... More&#8230;


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> *You Be the Judge*
> 
> Dug at Digg.com
> 
> ...


I did not see a beating or a torture. All he had to do is surrender.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Bunch of Monday morning quarterbacking liberal wannabe lawyers as bystanders. The shots to the face were uncalled for and only pissed off the masses of asses standing around.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Untrained IDIOTS


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

...and here is the proof that police officers are better than security officers.

Nice restraint guys, not gettin' enough from the Mrs.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

That was just messed up! Aren't they passing a law regarding security guards... its named after that girl that was killed by the bouncer in NYC. Sorry i am to damn tired to google.


----------



## sabreRED (Jan 15, 2006)

Whats wrong with that? Law clearly says a merchant can use a reasonable amount of force to detain a shoplifter in order to summon the police. If I had to guess the lifter got punched because he was biting the security guard. If a merchant couldn't use any force then shoplifters could just walk out the door and laugh in their face if they tried to stop them. 

A lot of the cops I work with used to work Loss Prevention, they've got stories that would put this video to shame. 

Got to love the idiot yelling "read him his rights" . . . someone should have yelled back "go to law school" . . . 

Of course, stores could just do away with security like this all together, and then the people who don't shoplift will have to pay higher prices because of crackheads like this . . .


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If you guys think that was bad, you must live sheltered lives.
99% of that video is nothing but a struggle.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Yeah, the face shots look a bit over the top but they could be construed as "distraction strikes" since it sounds as if he's trying to take a bite at the guard. A bit of Cop In A Can should have worked wonders if they had any.*

*How about Mr. Bystander who stood on the junkies ankle near the middle of the video? That's when he screams the loudest and elicits some criticism from behind the camera. When the CJ majors shouted at him he had the look of "..... hey, I was only trying to help" on his face. *

*Maybe he was shoplifting or maybe he was molesting a little boy in the bathroom. If that was the case, 1/2 the guys on the board would say he should have been tuned-up worse than he already got. Bottom line, I wasn't there, I don't know the circumstances of his detainment, I won't pass judgement. Unlike some other MMQB's on the board. Looks legit enough in my eyes. HC*


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

Gil
You stated, "The shots to the face were uncalled for". 

I watched that part a few times and I don't totally agree. When the video started one security guard already had the knucklehead in a headlock while the other was trying to grab him. Does anyone know if the moron tried to assault them before they were able to grab him. If so, I would think that would change how this moron is going to be dealt with. If there is a part of the story that I am missing please let me know because you know as well as I do, there is always more to the story.


----------

